
China's Ghost Cities Aren't Exactly Dead - tmlee
http://www.whatsonweibo.com/chinese-ghost-cities-coming-to-life/
======
Animats
China is bringing up new cities in an organized fashion. First the
infrastructure, roads, plumbing and power goes in. Then the buildings go up.
Then the stores are stocked and staffed and the transportation system started
up. Then people move in and businesses are moved in.

This costs much less and is less disruptive than doing it one building at a
time in a busy city. Building is really cheap when you can do it in bulk with
nothing to get in the way.

Shanghai has a population of 14 million. Beijing is at 11 million. The
government is trying to spread things out a bit.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/chinas-ghost-cities-
arent-e...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/chinas-ghost-cities-arent-
exactly-dead), which points to this.

